# Pre sail checklist



## Gregrosine (Feb 10, 2013)

My wife and I are new to sailing. Does anyone have a checklist of things to do when one first steps on the oat to when they are putting p the mainsail? Airline pilots have their checklists, is there an equivalent for cruising sailors?


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes i do. Sorry i really don't have a copy handy. I use one for spring commissioning and decommissioning at the end of year. Every time i leave the dock i use one to make sure that i have checked everything. Even though i pretty much have that done. Usually once a week i check over the engine, sea cocks, valves and other components per another checklist.(depending on usage)


----------



## Gregrosine (Feb 10, 2013)

We sure would appreciate seeing what you use.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

I think it really depends a lot on what boat you are sailing. When I had a trailerable boat, it helped me at first to have a checklist of the mast raising steps (sucks to get the mast up and realize I forgot to run halyard). However, on a boat on a mooring I find the pre-launch checklist is more of a visual and mental review. As you get familiar with a boat you will be able to check, stem to stern, if everything is in place that you will need to sail. 

Others may have a printed list.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

1. stow everything. 
2. ensure there is beer.
3. ensure there is rum.
4. ensure there is food.
5. disconnect the shorepower, if applicable.
6. disconnect water line, if applicable.
7. double check that the shorepower and water lines are disconnected, if applicable.
8. double check your double check.
9. Ensure that battery switch is in correct "on" position.
10. Double check 9.
11. Start blower, if applicable.
12. Open raw water intake seacock.
13. Check oil level, engine drive belt tension, do a visual check of all connections.
14. Enter data in log.
15.Start motor.
16. Ensure coolant is spitting from exhaust.
17. Unlimber boathooks.
18. Turn on VHF. Check weather.
19. Check once again that shorepower and water are disconnected, if applicable.
20. Remove sailcover(s).
21. ensure all halyards are connected and free running, any sail stops removed, halyards slack.*
22. Ensure all sheets are free running with stopper knots on bitter ends.
23. Brief crew on sailplan and cast off procedures.
24. Promise not to yell, again.
25. Locate winch handle(s)
26. Open and close all clutches to make sure they operate freely.
27. if docked, untie docklines, snag lines under horns of dock cleats to hold boat in slip.
28. ensure fairway is clear.
29. engage engine, throttle up gently, ease into fairway.
30. STOP! ease back into slip. Disconnect shorepower.
31. When clear of harbour, marina, and/or traffic, when prudent, reverse engine and goose throttle to clear prop of weeds.
32. When prudent, turn into wind and prepare to raise sails.

* This is the time to gutcheck the weather, and yourself. if you feel a reef might be in order, do it now.

I've probably left something out. Oh yeah...have fun!


----------



## bristol299bob (Apr 13, 2011)

Here's mine
Leaving at dock

Getting underway


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

bljones, I learned that shore power thing the hard way, too. $100 mistake.

I would amend your list slightly - when you take off the sail cover, also take off SOME of the sail ties. Leave enough so the sail doesn't get a mind of its own, but take off enough that once you're out and underway, you'll be more readily able to hoist the main. Also, be sure to put the sail ties in the same place every time. I'd suggest making a bag and attaching it to the mast.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Here are some other threads on checklists in which you might also find some useful tips:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/75623-pre-trip-checklist.html

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/91112-anyone-use-checklist.html


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

BL,
You check for beer before Rum? 

I bump the engine into forward and reverse while the lines are still tied just to check the transmission out.

Other add ons that may pertain:
Turn on instruments
Take covers off instruments


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

having seen more than one boat take on water after being trailer launched.. double and triple check your sea cocks and plugs.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

chucklesR said:


> BL,
> You check for beer before Rum?


Left hand opens ice box. look left, count beer. look at rum bottle in right hand. Done.
It's damn near simultaneous.
Im always aware of general rum quantity status. beer does require a visual.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

bristol299bob said:


> Here's mine
> Leaving at dock
> 
> Getting underway


Thank you, I've copied these, hope that's OK!

(Oh, and I added the double beer-rum check.)


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Not so much of a checklist as a routine.
Pretty much do the same thing every time on and off and it becomes second nature.
That is my list.


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

Here are two check lists: one for briefing crew that are new to the boat and one for me to use in preparing the boat for passages. My appologies for the format, but it doesn't translate well from MS Word to the blog post.

Crew Briefings:



> WELCOME ABOARD SAFTEY BRIEFING
> 
> Coastal / Day Sailing
> 
> ...


And here's a more detailed checklist that I use before any long passage. It repeats some of the same things that are included in the above.



> *Pre-departure Passage Checks*
> 
> On Deck
> •	Rig -- Inspect all running rigging for chafed lines, blocks running smoothly, cotter pins/rings in place
> ...


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks, billyr. great list.


----------



## Dan Bohn (Oct 29, 2015)

I might have missed it but I didn't see some essentials on this list.

Starting at the bow check all standing rigging (noticeable rust, cracks, corrosion etc), all retaining / safety wire in place...

Check all running rigging - no worn spots, knots, etc


If you have auxiliary power make sure you start the engine and get it up to operating temp. With all dock lines in place put the engine into gear, both forward and reverse. Let it run in all gears (dock lines should hold fine). Check for water / exhaust, cooling, fuel supply...

The most frequent engine problems I've encountered had to do with fuel supply and linkage / engine controls. Always good to check that entirely at the dock.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

I started a thread with a check list, but couldn't remember where it was.. searched check list and came up with

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/learning-sail/198281-my-check-list.html

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...-related/101090-first-time-out-checklist.html

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/75623-pre-trip-checklist.html


----------

